# 3ft planted shrimp tank



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

My cherry shrimps new tank










feedback welcome


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well what can I say, I know everytime I see one of your tanks I want to kidnap you to come and do mine.

Its just beautiful.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Hehehe...thanx Susan

If i'm ever over your way i'll drop in and say g'day!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I sure hope so, or I am gonna save some money for plane rides there and back with you in tow.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Absolutly beautiful! Some lucky shrimps!


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated FTS


----------

